# American Football Workout



## Rykard Maximus (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi ,

can anyone point me in the direction of a sports specific training site? I am looking to get into shape to play defence but am looking for guidance.

Cheers

rich


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 7, 2005)

Do the three big lifts (squat, deadlift, bench) the right way, and you should be quite well off. I'd suggest going ATG on the squats though (as far down as possible). If you need speed, then run too.

 Ah yes, I almost forgot. If you're looking for explosive speed and power, try olympic movements, such as the clean and press. Go to exrx.net for the correct form on pretty much any movement you'll ever need.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2005)

Big compound movements that require your body to work as a unit are going to be your main focus.  As Squaggle said, olympic lifts are a great too.  The rate of force generation is very important in football.  Plyometrics are another area of training that you should look into.  You, of course, need some level of endurance too.  However, for football, I think strength and power should be prioritized over endurance.

Check out Duncans Donuts journals.  I believe somewhere along the line he altered his routine for the football season.


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 8, 2005)

You could go over to athletes.com.  They have articles and different programs for different sports.  I can't say how good they are though.


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Aug 11, 2005)

cheers guys, I will continue the research


----------



## Yanick (Aug 12, 2005)

what position are you gonna play?


----------



## Rykard Maximus (Aug 13, 2005)

A guy i used to work with suggested a defensive back. 5' 7" approx 200lbs


----------



## heskey627 (Aug 24, 2010)

American Football is a tough contact sport that dominates the American sporting scene and is gaining popularity in Europe. 
It is a game requiring all-round physical fitness.

American Football


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 24, 2010)

Wtf? You bumped a five year old thread to say that?


----------

